# On Mollies...



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
I've some questions on mollies. My black balloon has clamped fins, and likes to eat at my other molly's butt. Sometimes when he does the unspeakable his clamped fins bend forward and back again. Is this normal? And my other molly sinks down, lays on his side, and twitches back up. Is this just because he's itchy? probably not.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

If the behavior you're describing is similar to the mollies in this video, then it is normal behavior.
[yt]om_h38K5itk[/yt]


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

*Mollies and saltwater*

I have a 29 Gallon with a few different types of fish, guppies, tetras, danios and mollies. Should I use salt to help condition the water?....I have only had issues with mollies surviving. They survive only 6-9 months, the guppies live about 12-18 months and reproduce but I do not breed them so most will be snacks for others. Also I have 3 bristlenose plecos, one which is an albino. But the salt is a concern of mine. I have been a novice for about 7 years now with 3 tanks and a turtle tank. :chair:


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> If the behavior you're describing is similar to the mollies in this video, then it is normal behavior.
> [yt]om_h38K5itk[/yt]


Yeah, but does that mean they're mating? And it's the same thing, but with a Black Balloon molly and a Silver Molly. Why would they be mating?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mollies are pretty much nothing more than variations of a single species..the balloon molly is a genetic mutation of the original....
think of it this way.......there are several color variations of human beings..they can all cross breed with each other....that is because they are all the same species....

human beings are the only creatures on this planet that are psychologically sick enough to intentionally mutate god's creations and be proud of it...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

True on the criticizing humans part Loha. Especially with all those new glofish


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

And the glofish cost like 25 dollars for one. Geez, looks like there will be more babies...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Not all glofish. At petland discount I got the Danio looking ones and I got 2 for $9


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

